# What software do you use?



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

To estimate then keep track of what has been done and invoiced


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Quickbooks.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Spreadsheet to create my cost of the project. MyERP as CRM which includes all accounting, inventory and invoicing.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

S.U.M said:


> Quickbooks.



I use quickbooks myself,

Do you use items in quickbooks to estimate then po's & so's to track the job?


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

i use a secretary and a bookkeeper easy on the eyes:clap::laughing:


----------



## PBHBill (Nov 12, 2014)

Numbers (Mac) spreadsheet for the cost calculations. Then Quickbooks for all else.


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

I put my prices together in an OpenOffice spreadsheet I set up with adjustable labor, materials, subs, profit, overhead, etc. The spreadsheet works very well for pricing other similar jobs quickly. 

And the secretary plugs the end line item numbers into Quickbooks. Quickbooks does a great job of comparing the estimate to actual cost (one of a million other reports), invoicing and accounting throughout the course of the project.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Spreadsheet to create my cost of the project. MyERP as CRM which includes all accounting, inventory and invoicing.


Why MyERP? I use quickbooks myself, but I'm always interested in better ways of doing things.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

SamM said:


> Why MyERP? I use quickbooks myself, but I'm always interested in better ways of doing things.


Because at the time I signed up, a 1-person license was free. It is cloud-based and extremely capable. Not sure if I'd pay for it since most cloud-based applications carry a monthly fee and I'm not down with that.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

I use AccountEdge.


----------



## StromanSeamless (Apr 14, 2015)

Quickbooks for me too...


----------



## T-Hussy (Mar 8, 2012)

Buildertrend and spreadsheets. My accountant uses Quickbooks but i don't like it.


----------



## gfs (May 7, 2015)

Google Docs. Can't recommend it highly enough. I just make the docs I need, for both myself and my guys, everyone has access, everyone can see what is going on, where we are going etc.

Easy to use and free! Cannot complain about that!


----------



## pierre.pcsoft (Feb 1, 2015)

*Contractor software*

we just developed WEB based software containing Estimating, Expenses tracking, Labor hours tracking, contract management, daily log, basic project management using Gantt Chart etc.
I suppose I can not post the link?


----------

